# Taiyan Cubes On Popbuying!



## jiknm (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey guys the Taiyan cube is on Popbuying! Come in variety of colours and also transparent.(comes with bad) 
Note: also called DY cubes
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26823


----------



## Muesli (Dec 18, 2009)

I've heard mixed reviews on Taiyan cubes. Are they good?


----------



## jiknm (Dec 18, 2009)

I dont really know myself because i dont own one myself but I have heard good reviews on them (especially on the black Taiyan)


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 18, 2009)

camcuber sells them, and I actually received mine today. Ii just assembled and lubed it today though. I'll review when I get more solves on it.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 19, 2009)

I was thinking about buying a Taiyan cube from Camcuber but at 15 dollars, its a little steep.

Next time I order from popbuying I may buy this and the type A and the maru 2x2.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Dec 19, 2009)

We shot a positive review that I'm putting together now but I have to tell you, while I was thrilled when I put it together with it's feel thinking it to be a superior design of the good but very prone to popping Gouja Type A II. It's to the point where I'm considering re-shooting the review.

I'm having a hard time overlooking it's heavy weight, less than stellar forgiveness, and poor cornering ability.

On the bright side, it is extremely resistant to pops and if you like the "off road" feel of the A II and A III you may really like this cube.

In short you will either really love or really hate this cube.


----------



## teller (Dec 19, 2009)

howtocube (JB) said:


> We shot a positive review that I'm putting together now but I have to tell you, while I was thrilled when I put it together with it's feel thinking it to be a superior design of the good but very prone to popping Gouja Type A II. It's to the point where I'm considering re-shooting the review.
> 
> I'm having a hard time overlooking it's heavy weight, less than stellar forgiveness, and poor cornering ability.
> 
> ...




I agree about the weight, but the easy friction seems to make up for it...also I found that I could loosen it considerably, and it still wouldn't pop! Now it's one of the most forgiving cubes I own--cuts deep! It's definitely growing on me.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Dec 20, 2009)

teller said:


> I agree about the weight, but the easy friction seems to make up for it...also I found that I could loosen it considerably, and it still wouldn't pop! Now it's one of the most forgiving cubes I own--cuts deep! It's definitely growing on me.




I also have seen the resistance to popping at loose settings and after some breaking in it is better... I feel good about giving it a positive review now that I've slept on it. I still think it has flaws and whether or not that ruins it for you depends on the cuber, but I feel comfortable giving it a "recommended" review


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 30, 2010)

its sold out...


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 30, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> its sold out...



Good for you. Buy here.


----------



## happyface352 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lmao, advertising.


----------



## Escher (Jan 30, 2010)

I had heard elsewhere that it was actually a 'DaiYan cube', also known as 'Big Goose' or sth.
If it was actually a TaiYan cube I would expect it to say something about the type A company somewhere, plus these have been on popbuying for a while, perhaps even before the TaiYan cube was announced.


----------



## Meep (Jan 30, 2010)

Escher said:


> I had heard elsewhere that it was actually a 'DaiYan cube', also known as 'Big Goose' or sth.
> If it was actually a TaiYan cube I would expect it to say something about the type A company somewhere, plus these have been on popbuying for a while, perhaps even before the TaiYan cube was announced.



I believe it's Da Yan, which does translate to Big (Wild) Goose I think


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes it should be properly spelled as Da(Big) Yan(Goose) according to the Chinese pinyin. The name TaiYan probably came from the way people are pronouncing it in English.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 30, 2010)

Escher said:


> I had heard elsewhere that it was actually a 'DaiYan cube', also known as 'Big Goose' or sth.
> If it was actually a TaiYan cube I would expect it to say something about the type A company somewhere, plus these have been on popbuying for a while, perhaps even before the TaiYan cube was announced.



The Taiyan is called "Da Yan" in China, thus being called the DY cube on popbuying.

The Da Yan cube invented by Da Qing Bao in China, also the creator of the crazy 4x4 and crazy 2x3x3. It has *nothing* to do with type a.


----------



## Escher (Jan 30, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I had heard elsewhere that it was actually a 'DaiYan cube', also known as 'Big Goose' or sth.
> ...



Just realised I'm being stupid, I got mixed up between TaiYan, HaiYan and DaiYan...


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 30, 2010)

Links to the other colors, anyone?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 30, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> Links to the other colors, anyone?



http://popbuying.com/products.pb/category.172


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 30, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > its sold out...
> ...



shipping free? i might if it is...

EDIT: ooh, 4 dollars... might just have to wait...


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 30, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> PHPJaguar said:
> 
> 
> > Links to the other colors, anyone?
> ...



Thanks.
Is it just me, or did they mix up "primitive" and "white?" And if I want white, should I buy the one that is labelled "white" and pictured as primitive," or the one labelled as "primitive" and pictured as "white?"


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 30, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



No, because it I put free shipping it would be more expensive. At least I have quick shipping.


----------



## Meep (Jan 30, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > PHPJaguar said:
> ...



They didn't mix it up, my sister wanted the dirty-white color and ordered "white" and got what was in the picture (what she wanted) =P


----------



## Stefan (Jan 30, 2010)

Meep said:


> They didn't mix it up


Yes they obviously did.

I received my 26827 and it's the primitive color.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jan 30, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > its sold out...
> ...



lmfao.

You know, I really would if I had the money. Just keep that in mind for future reference.


----------



## Meep (Jan 31, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Meep said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't mix it up
> ...



Strange, my sister got 26827 too and it was the one in the picture


----------



## Stefan (Jan 31, 2010)

Meep said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Meep said:
> ...



And that's the primitive color.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 31, 2010)

Is there a way to persuade my dad to buy from there? He's the type who doesn't wanna buy from Asia.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 31, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Is there a way to persuade my dad to buy from there? He's the type who doesn't wanna buy from Asia.



Tell him:

"If I don't get my cubes from them, I'll quit cubing."


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 31, 2010)

That just means the dad wins..


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 31, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to persuade my dad to buy from there? He's the type who doesn't wanna buy from Asia.
> ...



If your dad has an IQ greater than 50, he'll probably call the bluff. Either that or he'll be content with the decision for you to stop.

Get a friend to order from them and pay your friend a fee. I know it is a little counter-productive but it could work.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 31, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Is there a way to persuade my dad to buy from there? He's the type who doesn't wanna buy from Asia.


hong kong is a very reliable shipping port, its not chinese and most online shops that operate from there are quite reliable, and popbuying has very good customer service


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 31, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to persuade my dad to buy from there? He's the type who doesn't wanna buy from Asia.
> ...


He could care less. In fact, glad.



PEZenfuego said:


> Get a friend to order from them and pay your friend a fee. I know it is a little counter-productive but it could work.



Once thought about it. Considered.



cincyaviation said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to persuade my dad to buy from there? He's the type who doesn't wanna buy from *Asia*.
> ...



Hong Kong is in Asia, hence, the bold in the quote.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 31, 2010)

Tell him you'll steal his money and fly over to asia and get the cubes by hand if he doesn't order for you.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 31, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Tell him you'll steal his money and fly over to asia and get the cubes by hand if he doesn't order for you.



Fail :fp


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 31, 2010)

lrn2facepalm
You wanted something you got something.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 31, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> lrn2facepalm
> You wanted something you got something.



Something that'd work though.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 31, 2010)

If you're badass enough to follow through it'll work.


----------



## Tdude (Jan 31, 2010)

DY stands for dayan dayan is taiyan the real name is dayan


----------

